# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  مدرسة خصوصيه

## زهـور

*اختي اللي في ثاني ثانوي محتاجه مدرسة فيزياء*

*اللي يعرف مدرسه خصوصيه في القطيف يرد عليي*

*وشكراً*

----------


## شمعه النور

السلام عليكم
اختي زهور فيه مدرسة في منطقة الناصرة تدريسها روعه وعندها تدريس الى كذا مادة رياضيات وفيزياء ولغة انجليزيه ونحو وبلاغه
اذا كنتي تبغين تدرسين بجد اكتب اليك الرقم
تحياتي

----------


## كبرياء

*عــــــــذراا حبايبي الأرقام ممنوعه في المنتدى*

----------


## صاحبة الجمال

السلام عليكم
انا اريد الرقم 
كيف يمكنني الحصول عليه
هل هناك طريقه كالرسائل الخاصه مثلا 
وكيف افعلها 
تحياتي

----------


## زهـور

*ايه شمعة النور ابغي الرقم* 

*ومشكوررررره واجد* 

*بس كيف اخد الرقم ؟*

----------


## امواج البحر

مرحبا 
انا ايضا احتاج لمدرسة اخواتي
واريد الرقم
كيف يمكننا الحصول عليه
تحياتي

----------


## شمعه النور

السلام عليكم
معذرة اخوتي اود مساعدتكم لكن لا اعلم كيف من خلال هذا المنتدى
لم اجد سوى هذا الحل

تستطيعون قراءة اعلانات حواء بمنتدى سنابس فتحصلون على العديد من المدرسات وماتريدون
تحياتي

----------


## زهـور

*مشكوررره اختي شمعة النور* 

*اختي حصلت مدرسه خصوصيه مصريه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ادلكم على وحده اسمها تقديس حياص 

وهي تدرس في الدروس التقوية الصيفية في جزيرة تاروت 

الحين تعطي دروس في بيتهم اتوقع

ووحدة ثانية في الربيعية بنت الحبيل تدريسها الفيزياء  بعد تمام واجد

اذا بتسألوا عنهم افضل هادي بنت المرحوم صالح الحبيل

وان شاء الله افدتكم بشيء

----------


## زهـور

*مشكوره عفاف الهدى على مساعدتكِ*

----------

